# 1st KMTV...Now some dude named SHOE!?!?



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Im still recovering from KMTV's massive hit and when I think the smoke's finally cleared, I find a SHOE in my arse! 

I saw this in the mail and I knew I was in trouble.


KABOOM!






Mark a.k.a. SHOE destroyed me with an incredible array of sticks.....Im not sure how or why I was made the "Target of the Week", but I will get to the bottom of this madness...THE SHOE BOMBER AND HIS COHORTS MUST PAY!

RG "SHOE" PLEASE!! 

And in the meantime, Please stay tuned to VH1!


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

who is shoe? Well done Shoe!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

"If the SHOE fits....." :tu 

Great hit, Mark, what a mega-bomb!!


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

khubli said:


> who is shoe?


This is SHOE!!!!
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=162362&highlight=SHOE


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

:r:rThe Shoe dropped a big boot on you!:ss

A comeback with style!:tu


----------



## Cgardady (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks like he gave you a size 13 boot.:cb


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow, that is awesome, nice hit :tu enjoy them


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

You're not very good at hiding, Harry. :r


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Holy Crap........Nice hit:tu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice hit Shoe!!!:ss


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

Someone is going to get slapped silly!:ss


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh great! I was just about over being scared of the bunny slippers and now I'm suspicious of all shoes!

Great hit, very nicely done :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

SHOE was gone, but not forgotten! What a way to make his presence known! :tu Great bomb Mark!! You sure haven't forgot how its done!! 

Wonder where he got the idea to go after you though :r


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Thats one heck of a bomb there.:tu


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Mr.Maduro said:


> SHOE was gone, but not forgotten! What a way to make his presence known! :tu Great bomb Mark!! You sure haven't forgot how its done!!
> 
> Wonder where he got the idea to go after you though :r


Yeah....I wonder!


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

That one landed quickly. Enjoy, Harry! :ss:chk:r


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

I forgot to put in the grits, biscuits, and recipe for homemade "sweetened iced tea" - a few "southern" treats. I'll put it in the next one. Whomever that might be...


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

SHOE said:


> I forgot to put in the grits, biscuits, and recipe for homemade "sweetened iced tea" - a few "southern" treats. I'll put it in the next one. Whomever that might be...


Damn! I forgot about all that stuff.......you have to send that to a Yankee!! :r


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

hahaha he got you.


It sounded better in my head.


Nice hit.:dr


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Damn! I forgot about all that stuff.......you have to send that to a Yankee!! :r


I'll be glad to send you Yankees some grits as long as you promise me you won't try to put it on a bagel or serve it with a corned beef sandwich or some s#!t like that. You gotta do it my way or you "ain't gittin' none" :ss


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

SHOE said:


> I'll be glad to send you Yankees some grits as long as you promise me you won't try to put it on a bagel or serve it with a corned beef sandwich or some s#!t like that. You gotta do it my way or you "ain't gittin' none" :ss


LMAO! I like this guy! :tu


----------

